# Getting out on my LS on a rare dry warm day this spring



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

That's a really nice tractor!!


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

sixbales said:


> That's a really nice tractor!!


Thank you!! I like it a lot so far!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice tractor, for sure! You are going to get some great use out that rig!


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

pogobill said:


> Nice tractor, for sure! You are going to get some great use out that rig!


Thank you! Yes so far it has been a life saver for firewood. This year I'm going to use it for some food plots too!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

